# Dr Who - The Silence on Stilts? - General Questions/Idea/Help. -



## HowlingMadMurdock (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm back again! A little earlier than last year too. Some may remember me, but probably not. Here was my costume from last year to get some peoples mind's to remember me. 










So this year I decided I HAVE to include stilts in my costume again. It just brings in lots of attention. (Too bad last year I couldn't see ANYTHING! which made a few encounters with children and adults stopping in front of me to take pictures.)

I've been watching alot of Doctor Who and Torchwood lately. And I thought it would be very cool to be part of The Silence. For all who don't know who or.. what The Silence are. Here's a clipping from a wiki page about them.


```
[COLOR="#000000"]The Silence was led by a race of memory-proof aliens (known also as the Silence) who used post-hypnotic suggestion to manipulate other species into doing their bidding. These aliens also employed human or humanoid agents to carry out specific tasks. These agents were often fitted with Eye Drives which allowed them to remember the Silence.

The Silence allied with Madame Kovarian, the Church and the Order of the Headless. They were behind the Battle of Demon's Run and the kidnapping and brainwashing of the infant River Song, then known as Melody Pond. She later made several attempts on the Eleventh Doctor's life. Ultimately, she kissed him with poisoned lipstick. She later broke free of her conditioning and offered him the total of her regenerative energy, saving him. (DW: Let's Kill Hitler).
The alien leaders of the Silence were encountered by the Doctor in 1969 America. The Silence had been on Earth since the Stone Age, secretly manipulating humanity for their own ends. (DW: Day of the Moon)

It was implied they were responsible for the Moon landing because they needed a special spacesuit for Melody Pond. The Silence's occupation of Earth was broken when the Doctor issued a post-hypnotic command via the Apollo 11 footage to the entire human race, instructing them to kill the Silence on sight. (DW: Day of the Moon)

 
The leaders of the SilenceThe Silence tracked down River Song to the Luna University, where they kidnapped her and forced her into an astronaut suit as part of their plan to kill the Doctor. (DW: Closing Time). One was present near Lake Silencio in Utah to observe the Doctor, River, Amy and Rory during the events of the Doctor's death. (DW: The Impossible Astronaut) Their plan was foiled when the Doctor convinced the crew of the Teselecta to disguise their ship as him and take his place, tricking the Silence into believing they had killed the Doctor at a fixed point in time. The fixed point was rather, the Teselecta's destruction and the deception itself. (DW: The Wedding of River Song)[/COLOR]
```
In short, They are aliens who have been on earth since the beginning of human history and whenever you see them and you look away you forget everything about them. And they manipulate Human history for their own personal gain.

They look a lot like "Grays"




























Creepy looking typical alien head. And some creepy 3 fingered Hands. Mixed in with the Suit and Tie.

I'm definitely no good with making masks. I'm sure a few people around here do make masks, about how much would a custom mask like this cost me? (the gloves too possibly?)

Also want to know your thought's about all this. Would love to see what other people think about it.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I love Doctor Who, and that looks awesome  I'll keep my eye out for silence masks


----------



## HowlingMadMurdock (Oct 5, 2011)

So I did find someone who made a replica. (as close as she possibly could)






Sent her a message and she said the person wearing it couldn't see anything out of it either.. and it would cost a couple hundred ontop of that.. starting to think it would be bad to get on stilts with something almost impossible to see out of.. I might start leaning towards a Cyberman actually.. Not on stilts.. But it should be recognized if there is ANY who fans out where I go with the family. And it would be fun with a voice changer.


----------

